

Show HN: I Just Open Sourced a Game I Made a While Back - ghempton
http://codebrief.com/2011/06/retroactively-open-sourced-project-1-paperblocks/

======
jpadvo
First, that is awesome. You've reminded me about a few projects that I really
need to open up. Thanks. :)

Second, playing this game seems like a great way to develop intelligence,
specifically spatial reasoning, as per the recent front page[1] article from
Scientific American[2].

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2562632> [2]
[http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=you-
can-i...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=you-can-increase-
your-intelligence-2011-03-07)

